# x67 problem



## kjpenka1 (Jan 30, 2009)

I did a search on this a few times but I can never seem to find anything, and I really haven't heard of any big problems with these. I've had the x67 ice machine for a few years and it worked great at first but last year or two I've had a problem that has gotten progressively worse. After it's all set up and transducer in the hole after 2 or 3 minutes the screen will go crazy and start reading strange depths and changing all the time and showing things that aren't there. For example fishing in 5 fow and depth reads 150 fow.

If I pull the transducer out and wipe the bottom off making sure there is no bubbles or anything that usually did the trick at first, could have been coincidence. Last year though it sometimes didn't matter what I did. If I turned it off and on it would sometimes make it stop but there again many times it wouldn't. It gets very distracting and makes it hard to fish.

If it is a problem with the transducer maybe it happens to other flashers. I made sure the connections were all tight, battery is usually fully charged and I never beat the transducer up on the ice. Any ideas?


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

Seems like a common problem. Mine does it on the ice and in my boat with diff transducer. Called lowrance they had me reset it. Have not tried since. I just keep jigging till it starts working again.Mine works 90% of the time.
To reset
hold down arrow and on button/ release both
Press exit 5 times
press enter
Now it should turn off and be reset
bring buddy with vex.lol


(error operator)
Do some google searches. Guys are hitting the correct buttons, These things just go wacky. It's fact. Lowrance knows of the problems.


just noticed you have 5000 post. I've been wrong before. Not trying to argue. I have seen them go wacky. And my research backs it.
Mines wack. I deal with it. I use mine year round. (alot) I still like it. My buddys with vexs ect,, Think it,s the best when working. They put me in the middle of the three man shanty so they can both see the screen!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

kjpenka1 said:


> I did a search on this a few times but I can never seem to find anything, and I really haven't heard of any big problems with these. I've had the x67 ice machine for a few years and it worked great at first but last year or two I've had a problem that has gotten progressively worse. After it's all set up and transducer in the hole after 2 or 3 minutes the screen will go crazy and start reading strange depths and changing all the time and showing things that aren't there. For example fishing in 5 fow and depth reads 150 fow.
> 
> If I pull the transducer out and wipe the bottom off making sure there is no bubbles or anything that usually did the trick at first, could have been coincidence. Last year though it sometimes didn't matter what I did. If I turned it off and on it would sometimes make it stop but there again many times it wouldn't. It gets very distracting and makes it hard to fish.
> 
> If it is a problem with the transducer maybe it happens to other flashers. I made sure the connections were all tight, battery is usually fully charged and I never beat the transducer up on the ice. Any ideas?


*Operator error* you don't have the *CHART MANUAL MODE* box checked.


----------



## kjpenka1 (Jan 30, 2009)

ih772 said:


> *Operator error* you don't have the *CHART MANUAL MODE* box checked.


I usually use on chart mode if thats what you mean, set depth manually. i will try resetting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheDrake (Jan 4, 2008)

ih772 said:


> *Operator error* you don't have the *CHART MANUAL MODE* box checked.


 
WOW!:rant: Easy boy! We all know your the resident "Lowrance go to guy" but damn.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

TheDrake said:


> WOW!:rant: Easy boy! We all know your the resident "Lowrance go to guy" but damn.


Uh yeah....you have the wrong idea, its in bold so someone can see it easier when scrolling through the post. Too bad you jumped to an erroneous conclusion. Maybe you could cut back on the caffeine too. ;-)


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

kjpenka1 said:


> I usually use on chart mode if thats what you mean, set depth manually. i will try resetting
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


While in chartmode, go into the menu and make sure the box for "chart manual mode" is clicked.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Or,,, you could just try throwing it in the garbage, then go buy a Vex.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Mine has the same problem as mentioned. I usually just wait it out but will toy around with a couple options on the ice this year!! I'm ready, where's the ice!!


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

William H Bonney said:


> Or,,, you could just try throwing it in the garbage, then go buy a Vex.


----------



## kjpenka1 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm really surprised I haven't seen anything about this before when I was reading everyone's reviews about them. That sux I was hoping there was an easy fix.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

lol


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

No problems with mine. Hope you get them figured out. What is the warranty/repair policy with these?


----------



## magtech (Aug 3, 2010)

We have this problem with our linked HDS-10 and HDS-7 in our boat. When both turned on for a while and linked one will go crazy, then i have to delink them from the same transducer. I run the HDS-7(on the ront of the boat) off of the trolling motor transducer, and the 10 off the main transducer, in the rear. Hmmm


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Id guess transducer issues, they do go bad, and they do act up, its just a fact of life.
Ive had my LMS do this for small periods, but I got a new ducer last year and it hasent been that way since.
As for those sayng get a VEX yall keep living in the dark ages Ok if I want a round circle to watch my Lowrance has that too, but why lol

BD


----------



## kjpenka1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ya my gut feeling in the beginning was something to do with the transducer. Like I said sometimes it would quit when I played with the transducer. Plus, to me the transducer on these seems a little cheap. I suppose you would never find a used transducer that works though and Im sure a replacement costs as much as the whole unit is worth


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I do have to say at the vexilar I have beaten the heck out of for the last 7 years never had any issues with a transducer, ever (or any other issue for that matter). Nor have I heard of anyone having that issue with a vex. I have heard of this problem with the lowrances quite a few times between here and ice shanty. I have one of each toss year so I will see if the added features of the lowrance trump the durability of the vexilar. I have also seen mentioned more than a few times a problem with lowrances not wanting to shut off.

We'll see in time.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

I get dizzy watching the lowrance in chart mode. Why does the screen move when I'm not,


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

I think it is transducer related as well. I have two 67's I use them on my boat and I can put either one in the front and it will eventually do exactly what you describe. I need to replace the puck style transducer on my trolling motor. As far as buying a new ice ducer they do not cost as much as a new unit, I bought one for 72.00 online last fall.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

those lowrances seem pretty cool but im the proud owner of a vexilar and i have to say that i have had absolutely zero issues with my unit...i carry it in a back pack on my back or the rider's back when traveling...it has been nothing short of great for me


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

bassdisaster said:


> Id guess transducer issues, they do go bad, and they do act up, its just a fact of life.
> Ive had my LMS do this for small periods, but I got a new ducer last year and it hasn't been that way since.
> As for those sayng get a VEX yall keep living in the dark ages Ok if I want a round circle to watch my Lowrance has that too, but why lol
> 
> BD


LOL, was stated for the on going debate over the vex and the x67. Over the last 3 years I have herd allot of people having problems with the x67 but virtually none with the vexilars, other then being old and out dated. Vexilars are clearly a more durable and reliable machine that works perfect for ice fishings brutal situations. Now don't get me wrong I love my HDS unit by Lowrance for my boating situations that I even mounted it to my quad for the sole purpose of using the chart plotter, but it will be my vex getting to see most of the action, due to the durability.


----------



## TheDrake (Jan 4, 2008)

ih772 said:


> While in chartmode, go into the menu and make sure the box for "chart manual mode" is clicked.


Should have put that in bold on about 36 font too man. I almost missed it while scrolling through a thread I knew nothing about only looking for what appeared to be a shouted, condescending reply in big bold words. Sorry for the erroneous conclusion.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't know about these durability things, I've never had any problems. Going on my third I ice season with my Lowrance, and been used heavily on the boat all summer long the last 2 summers. 


(.) (.) Nice cans!


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Truthfully if it finds fish it's doing its job no matter what unit you prefer. At the end of the day thats all that matters.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

When you don't have the chart manual mode box checked, the unit goes into an automatic mode trying to determine the depth. It finds the loudest return signal and decides that is the bottom. When that loudest signal changes and gets weaker (by the transducer moving or especially if it ends up being weeds, a fish or your jig) the unit does another quick search for the loudest signal and decides the new loud signal is the bottom. This can happen several times a second if the sensitivity is turned up too high and the chart manual mode box isn't checked. Chart manual mode lets you decide the depth (while in chart mode) buy using the standard depth selections or setting the lower depth limit.

It seems to stop when you pull the transducer out of the hole because now you've changed the strength of the return signals by virtue of the transducer not being in the exact same place as it was.

*Auto sensitivity - OFF
Auto depth - OFF
Chart manual mode - ON
Fish ID - OFF
All Automatic settings - OFF
Sensitivity around 60% to start with - adjust until you can just see your jig.
Ping speed - 100%
Chart speed 100%
*


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Chrome steel said:


> LOL, was stated for the on going debate over the vex and the x67. Over the last 3 years I have herd allot of people having problems with the x67 but virtually none with the vexilars, other then being old and out dated. Vexilars are clearly a more durable and reliable machine that works perfect for ice fishings brutal situations. Now don't get me wrong I love my HDS unit by Lowrance for my boating situations that I even mounted it to my quad for the sole purpose of using the chart plotter, but it will be my vex getting to see most of the action, due to the durability.


Read a little closer you would see I said I have an LMS unit not an X67, is there a difference you betcha! Not just the cost of the unit but the power, Those guys with their vex's cry when I jack up the sensitivity their units go berzerk!
the Vex and the LMS do basically the same job, I can see the fish rise off the bottom and take the bait, difference is with the full screen i have a history, its not just whats happening now thats on the screen but what happened a few seconds ago!

BD


----------



## kjpenka1 (Jan 30, 2009)

ih772 said:


> When you don't have the chart manual mode box checked, the unit goes into an automatic mode trying to determine the depth. It finds the loudest return signal and decides that is the bottom. When that loudest signal changes and gets weaker (by the transducer moving or especially if it ends up being weeds, a fish or your jig) the unit does another quick search for the loudest signal and decides the new loud signal is the bottom. This can happen several times a second if the sensitivity is turned up too high and the chart manual mode box isn't checked. Chart manual mode lets you decide the depth (while in chart mode) buy using the standard depth selections or setting the lower depth limit.
> 
> It seems to stop when you pull the transducer out of the hole because now you've changed the strength of the return signals by virtue of the transducer not being in the exact same place as it was.
> 
> ...



I've went through all the settings in years past and always thought I've had everything as manual as I could go but I will go through the list could have missed something. I'll make sure the chart manual mode box is checked. Would rather be playing with it out on some ice though


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

bassdisaster said:


> Read a little closer you would see I said I have an LMS unit not an X67, is there a difference you betcha! Not just the cost of the unit but the power, Those guys with their vex's cry when I jack up the sensitivity their units go berzerk!
> the Vex and the LMS do basically the same job, I can see the fish rise off the bottom and take the bait, difference is with the full screen i have a history, its not just whats happening now thats on the screen but what happened a few seconds ago!
> 
> BD


Yeah, Lowrance also sells a complete ice pack for $150 I may venture into that system later in the season. I'd like to see how the graph on my hds unit pans out for ice fishing.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

vex x67 marcum what ever you have it is better then not having anything they all work but for what you get for your buck the x 67 is the best bang i had a vex loved it sold it to try something different and i love the x 67. i also need to add hummingbird so no one gets mad LOL


----------



## kjpenka1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Haven't read much on the Hummingbird's, I really do like my Lowrance though.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

kjpenka1 said:


> I've went through all the settings in years past and always thought I've had everything as manual as I could go but I will go through the list could have missed something. I'll make sure the chart manual mode box is checked. Would rather be playing with it out on some ice though


The chart manual mode button is easy to miss, I think its in the noise reduction menu. If you disconnect the battery to charge it, you'll have to go back in the menu and turn it back on the next time you use it.


----------



## kjpenka1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Dang, good reason to keep my battery hooked up that probably messes with other settings too.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> Or,,, you could just try throwing it in the garbage, then go buy a Vex.


Yup never have to hit a reset button on a vex, just turn it on and fish.:evilsmile


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

raisinrat said:


> Yup never have to hit a reset button on a vex, just turn it on and fish.:evilsmile


If that humming sound dont put you to sleep you may just catch something, new age be damned, im sticking to my mechanical wheel cause i dont need brains to run it! lol 
Show me a Vex with a GPS???????

BD


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Conversely show me a fishfinder with gps that fits in my pocket and mounts very easily to transportation like my handheld GPS does. I've come to a conclusion that having GPS on your ice fishfinder isn't as versatile as having separate units.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

MSUICEMAN said:


> Conversely show me a fishfinder with gps that fits in my pocket and mounts very easily to transportation like my handheld GPS does. I've come to a conclusion that having GPS on your ice fishfinder isn't as versatile as having separate units.


Says the guy who has never used one. 

I don't use my hand held GPS to get back to my spots. I turn on the M68c and walk or drive right to my spot.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

raisinrat said:


> Yup never have to hit a reset button on a vex, just turn it on and fish.:evilsmile


What a coincidence, I do the same thing with my Lowrance plus I have better zoom, resolution and target separation.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Can a Marcum and M68c work near each other without causing issues?


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Frozenfish said:


> Can a Marcum and M68c work near each other without causing issues?


I don't know about the m68c, but I fish with my x67c all the time next to my buddy with a marcum. They both give each other a but if interference, but I can adjust my x67 more and get a better picture!


(.) (.) Nice cans!


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

This thread wasn't about which unit is better (but since). You X67 users get so offended over your units like you doubting your choice, and have to console one and another so you don't feel alone. Why is it that misery loves company? I see the x67 being discontinued by next year anyway, due to bigger and better units of today. Its a superficial unit that will always be beat by brute strength and durability. I own a Lowrance, I own a Vexilar, I love them both. They both have a spot in my heart but for certain and different situations. I feel no matter what people say about the vex being out dated or falling asleep from the buzz (Never, I'm a fish catcher no time for that!) I believe its perfect for ice situations.


----------



## MichiganWalleye (Jul 19, 2010)

Next time 150 of the best icefishing teams get together for a tourney try to find a lowrance among them....you won't..

/thread


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

MichiganWalleye said:


> Next time 150 of the best icefishing teams get together for a tourney try to find a lowrance among them....you won't..
> 
> Lol. Alot of truth to that. Not to throw a bone in this fight.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

logsnagger said:


> I actually thought most of his posts were really helpful when I was looking to make my flasher purchase.


I happen to own a few different pieces of electronics for ice fishing including a 67c. I printed off the settings he posted for future use and I appreciate the help. But the rest of it, geez really?


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Chrome steel said:


> What do you work for Lowrance or something? I cant believe someone would go as far to spend time trying to prove Vexilar as an unworthy unit. And if you have read any of these links two are repeats and one seems like the same guy on a different forum. Over half of these problem where battery related and the others where cracked wires in the transducers, which was possible caused by abuse. So dude for years you have tried to hype up your unit by trying harder to make Vexilars out to be garbage. Just relax, I hope Lowrance is paying for this loyalty because your getting out of hand.....


Couldn't have said it any better myself Chrome. I noticed the double post and what seems to be the same person on two different forums also. 

I use to respect ih772's post's and knowledge, but it has all gone out the window with his repeated bashing. Just relax and use what ever you decide to use.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

MichiganWalleye said:


> Next time 150 of the best icefishing teams get together for a tourney try to find a lowrance among them....you won't..
> 
> /thread


That is true, but also try to find one of then that isn't sponsored by vex, marcum, or bird. We all know that they won't use a product that they don't get paid to.


(.) (.) Nice cans!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

rico1391 said:


> That is true, but also try to find one of then that isn't sponsored by vex, marcum, or bird. We all know that they won't use a product that they don't get paid to.
> 
> 
> (.) (.) Nice cans!


There are way more unsponsored guys fishing ice tourments then sponsored.So that so isn't the case.And a very small group in the sponsored group get money from sponsors.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

raisinrat said:


> There are way more unsponsored guys fishing ice tourments then sponsored.So that so isn't the case.And a very small group in the sponsored group get money from sponsors.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah for now, but that is all changing. In a couple years your statement will be reversed.


----------

